# Thoughts on a Sadler 34



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

I really like the looks of this Sadler. Of all the pictures of Sadlers i have seen, this is the only one with a wooden deck. My question is, what is the proper way to describe the wooden deck? and Why does this one have a wooden deck as opposed to the norm? Are there any advantages/ disadvantages to this kind of decking? Any boats similar in the 27-29' range you know of that have woodwork on the deck?

























Another cockpit that looks nice, i love this kind of woodwork on boats.








I know its almost the same, but it sure is nice.


----------



## mazzy (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice looking boats. Found some comment on the teak seating, which you should consider:
"_2 TEAK SEATING. This was discussed in the May '97 issue of the Owner's Magazine and anyone wanting a reprint should give us a call. The material originally used for most of the Sadlers was plywood with a teak veneer on top and solid teak trim at the inboard edge. Most have degraded badly, with splits in the trim and exposed fastenings (which damage clothes and legs!)._"

From http://www.mikelucasyachting.co.uk/frameset.htm

Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a teak deck, and it is laid down over the fiberglass one.

If the boat wasn't designed to have a teak deck initially, _then adding one after the fact will negatively affect its stability, as it adds a significant amount of weight and shifts the center of gravity up._

Also, if it was installed in the traditional manner and the boat has a cored deck, you can be in for a very rude awakening, since the screws that hold the teak to the cored fiberglass will often lead to large areas of the core getting wet and either delaminating (foam core) or rotting and delaminating (balsa or marine ply core).

While there are a few boats in that range have teak decking, but most are boats I would personally avoid if I were looking for a monohull. A small monohull has no business having a teak deck IMHO, since it will suffer a disproportionately high penalty in performance for it.

Besides, I kind of like the no woodwork on deck since I prefer sailing to varnishing, sanding or maintaining teak...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice looking boat. You don't see many boats over 30 feet that still have a tiller. Makes the cockpit look extra big.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

FS99-

True... not too many boats over 30' have tillers, and I prefer them to wheels. But, the teak decks, if not properly installed and maintained are bad news waiting to happen.


----------



## romany123 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a Sadler with wheel steering (which is my preference, having had tiller steering in the past)
Great boats, fast for there age and very stable in rough seas (North sea east coast can be like that a lot of the time lol).
We have had ours for 7 years now and love her. 
by the way we also use a Wind Pilot.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

If only they did not tack the teak right through the upper GRP deck. Why on earth they do that I do not know. Mine leaks.


----------



## romany123 (Apr 22, 2008)

What an unbelievable thing to do. Was it fixed on in sadler's yard?

It must be nigh on impossible to find the origins of your leaks.


----------

